# carvewright



## barebackrider0 (Jun 9, 2013)

hi i'm new here and new to cnc i would like to find out if any one has turned a carvewright up side down. what i want to do is build a bench that will flip upside down with my planer and joiner on one side and carvewright on the other only one machine would run at a time


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The machine does not latch closed. It would work if you added a latch. As sensitive as they are to dust I do not think I would try this.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

barebackrider0 said:


> hi i'm new here and new to cnc i would like to find out if any one has turned a carvewright up side down. what i want to do is build a bench that will flip upside down with my planer and joiner on one side and carvewright on the other only one machine would run at a time


I would generally advise against doing this. I had a miter saw on one side of a flip-over cabinet and a Bosch router table on the other. I just found that flipping the thing was a pita, every time I wanted to perform a different function. There was nothing wrong with the flip-over mechanism (home built) but having to pull the thing clear of any obstacles and swap the dust collection as well as re-route the power cords, was just time consuming and annoying.

Perhaps you may not use your planer as much as a miter saw, you have to decide.

Regards,

Alan.


----------

